# Lining too thick



## success2017 (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi Girls, 

Just wondering if any of you have had problems with womb lining being too thick. They say that 7mm - 12mm is ideal but mine is almost 20mm!!!
I'm not comfortable going ahead with this but clinic want me to try (Its a frozen cycle) I have been taking fematab x3 a day.

I would like to cancel and try again next month but clinic said that they would prescribe same drugs so not sure what to do. 

Have any of you been through the same thing


----------

